# osram cool blue intense or phillips blue vision ultra ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

wanting a whiter set of headlights without losing brightness and maybe getting a set a little brighter aswell

now ive got it down to osram cool blue intense or phillips blue vision ultra bulbs but which is better ?

thanks.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

interested in this for my bike as well.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah be nice to hear and see some reviews on these two bulbs from people with first hand experience.


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

I'm in the process of looking for a decent bulb and been doing some reading on various bulbs. Between the higher power/light options from Osram and Philips, people are saying there isnt much difference. However, a few have mentioned that the Osram's seem to lose abit of brightness over time and some are prone to blowing.

Another interesting point I picked up on was that these brighter/whiter or blue bulbs operate at a higher temp than standard, so they dont always last as long. It varies and comes down to pot luck - Some have had bulbs let go after three months, six, 12 and others get more life out of them.

I guess it all depends on how often you drive in the dark. I dont use my car much, so I'm going to go for one of the following:

Philips Vision Plus
Philips X-Treme Vision or X-Treme Power

Oh and Halfords Super Brilliance and Extreme Brilliance seem to get good reviews too. But again, varied bulb life.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Matt93 (May 23, 2012)

I've had a few different ones but to be honest sometimes they make you see sod all!

I have some at the moment that i got from 'mrjp' on civinfo and they are the best I've tried for appearance / effectiveness.

In my mini however I have these: RING H7 XENON ULTIMA

Not really white but the visibility is so much better!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Hi there,

Im afraid i dont have any first hand experience of the Osram bulbs but i do of the philips ones and i can highly recommend.

I only changed my bulbs for aesthetic reasons just to get rid of the yellowing look and there perfect! Crisp white look with a blue tinge. Sorry dont know when i changed to these but it was some point last year.

The Halfords brilliance range is also very good - i had these in my last car but i prefer the philips.

I got mine here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PHILIPS-H...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3378b27458


----------

